# كل ما تريد معرفته عن التلك



## احمد العربيي (1 نوفمبر 2009)

ýالتلك Talc) ) : 

*§ **التعريف :*

*يعرف التلك باسم حجر الصابون أو (الأستياتايت) ويوجد فى الطبيعة على هيئة كتل صفائحية او متماسكة مع الصخور القاعدية والفوق قاعدية . ويعتبر التلك من المعادن الثانوية النشاة حيث ينتج من تحلل المعادن السيليكاتية المغنيسية .*


*§ * *الخواص الطبيعية والكيميائية :*

*· **الخواص الكيميائية** :* 

*يتكون خام التلك من عناصر كيميائية أساسية مثل أكسيد الماغنسيوم (**MgO**) والسليكا (**SiO**2**) وتسمى هذه العناصر بمجموعة سليكات الماغنسيوم . والـرمز الكيميائـى للتلك هو**10* *Mg**3* *Si**4 **(OH)** أما التركيب الكيميائى فهو سليكات الماغنسيوم المائية .* * وقد يحتوى على أثاراًمن الحديد-* *الألومنيوم- النيكل و الكروم . والتلك لايتاثر بالأحماض، ويمكن إستعراض المواصفات الكيميائية لأكثر* *من درجة لخام للتلك من خـلال الجـدول التالــى :-* 




*درجة اولى*​ *درجة **ث**انية* ​ *درجة ثالثة*​*العنصر*​*النسبة** (%) *​*SiO2**)* *) **السليكا*​*62.16 *​*62.7 *​*62.51 *​*MgO) **)* *أكسيد ماغنسيوم*​*31.54 *​*30.94 *​*30.34 *​*AL2O3) **) **أكسيد ألومنيوم*​*0.32 *​*0.36 *​*0.38 *​* (CaO) **أكسيد كالسيوم*​*0.43 *​*0.54 *​*0.58 *​*Fe2 O3)**) **أكسيد حديد*​*0.15 *​*0.19 *​*0.31 *​*Na2O) **)* * أكسيد صوديوم*​*0.082 *​*0.101 *​*0.069 *​*K2O) **)* * أكسيد بوتاسيوم*​*0.03 *​*0.04 *​*0.04 *​*L.O.I) **)* * فاق**ـ**د الحريق*​*4.81 *​*4.81 *​*5.02 *​*P2O5) **)* * خامس أكسيد الفوسفور*​*0.054 *​*0.044 *​*0.057 *​*H2O) **)** رطوبة * ​*0.24 *​*0.180 *​*0.23 *​*المجموع*​*99.816 *​*99.905 *​*99.536 *​*درجة الإضائة*​*96.6% *​*89.5% *​*85.1% *​ 


*§ **طـرق التعدين (الإستخـراج) :*

*يتم إستخراج خام التلك عادة بواسطة المنجم السطحى (**Open Cast**) وخاصة *
*عنـدما تكـون نسبة إزالـة الغطاء الصخـري منخفضة كما يعتمد ذلك على طبيعة*
*مناطـق تواجــد الخام ونــوع الصخور الحـاويـة لـه وظروف التشغيـل كما يمكن*
*استخـراجـه بـواسطـة* *المناجـم تحت السطحيـة (**Under Ground**) فى بعض*
*الحالات* *الخاصة مثل تواجـد الخام على أعماق كبيرة من سطح الأرض . **عمليات استخــراج خـام التلك*

*الاستخدامات :*

*يعتبر معدن التلك من الخامات الهامة، حيث انه يـدخل فى العديـد من الصناعات والتى لايمكن الأستغناء عنها فى العصر الحالى ومن أهم هذه الصناعـات مـايـلــى :- *
*1- البويات والطلاء 2- الخزف* *و* *السيراميك* * 3- بودرة التلك ومساحيق التجميل*
*4- المبيدات الحشرية * * 5- البلاستيك 6- أحبار الطباعة *
*7- دباغة الجلود 8- الورق 9- العوازل الكهربائية*
*10- كمادة مالئة للشقوق 11- الكاوتشوك * *12- امتصاص الزيوت وروائح الأطعمة*
*13- صقل وتلميع حبوب المواد الغذائية 14- بعض العقاقير* *الطبية 15- الصابون*


----------



## sniper1975 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور على المعلومات اخي الكريم .......مكن لو سمحت تعطينا فكرة عن الحجم المايكروني لبودرة التالك .....

وما الفرق بينها وبين السبيداج مع العلم الماتين حسب معرفتي تشتق من كربونات الكالسيوم


----------



## سام الطائي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم ..


----------



## ahmedelwardany (14 مايو 2010)

مشكور وبارك الله فيك أخي الكريم


----------



## brahim-kh (4 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيك ، وتسلم إيدك


----------



## moneebhamid (4 يونيو 2010)

*مشكور وبارك الله فيك*


----------



## maghmoor (4 يونيو 2010)

مشكووووووووور اخي


----------



## dmaha (5 يونيو 2010)

مشكر اخى وبارك الله فيك


----------



## ibrahemzaro (22 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الكريم لو تعطينا فكره عن المواصفات الخاصه للبودره التي تدخل في صناعة الباستيك البولسترين 
شكرا


----------



## suhayp (23 نوفمبر 2013)

شكراً


----------



## جيهان السلحدار (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مجهود عظيم جدا


----------

